# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  Home Brew Item Review

## Smersh_23

Can I get a sanity check on this home brew item in a high magic campaign. Checking the balance between the two versions of the item (good and evil side) and the balance in the 5E system. Will this item break my game? Tone it down some? Is the hip point drain on the evil version appropriate for the power gained? Does it compare well to the good version? 

Also, I'm using the most of the newest version of the 1dnd test rules. Pretty must all of the new rules and races but I'm not using the new classes.

Thanks in advance!


------------------------------------------------------------
The Divine Arm

The arm manifests as a left or right arm from the shoulder joint to include the hand. It appears as a skeletal ghostly appendage with a sickly green aura or a spectral appendage with a golden aura. Both versions of the aura shed dim light up to one foot from the appendage. This aura is barely noticeable in bright light and can be hidden if covered. The wielder has full control over the appendage as they would a normal arm.

The arm is not an item or object, but a divine spark. It is something that happens to the wielder. It does consume an attunement slot though. The divine spark can be removed by cutting off the arm, at which point the users normal arm will reappear. The divine spark will then disappear. During the first long or short rest, the divine arm will activate at tier 1. 

Until the arm actives, one of the wielders arms will glow dimly in a 1-foot radius. Only one version of the arm can be active at time. If the user is neutral, they have the choice to use the green or the golden version of the arm and can swap versions during a long rest, resetting the tier to tier 1.

A) The Green appendage grants the following abilities (user must not be good in alignment):
   Tier 1  Sacrifice 5 hit points:
   1.	+ 2 to Dexterity or Charisma score (max 20)
   2.	Cantrip Chill touch with a range of touch instead of the normal range.

   Tier 2  -10% to hit point total (Unlocks at level 5):
   1.	+3 to Dexterity or Charisma score (max 20)
   2.	Bonus Action: Cantrip Chill touch with a range of 15 feet instead of the normal range.
   3.	Vampiric Touch 1x/day, gain temporary hit points instead of normal hit points. Hit points reset at end of 
        long rest. Ability resets at sundown, cast as a 3rd level spell.

   Tier 3  -15% to hit point total (Unlocks at level 8):
   1.	+4 to Dexterity or Charisma score (max 22)
   2.	Bonus Action: Cantrip Chill touch with a range of 30 feet instead of the normal range.
   3.	Vampiric Touch 2x/day, gain temporary hit points instead of normal hit points. Hit points reset at end of 
        long rest. Ability resets at sundown, cast as a 4th level spell.

Tier 4  -20% to hit point total (Unlocks at level 11):
   1.	+4 to Dexterity or Charisma score (max 24)
   2.	Bonus Action: Cantrip Chill touch with a range of 60 feet instead of the normal range.
   3.	Vampiric Touch 3x/day: gain temporary hit points instead of normal hit points. Temporary hit points 
        reset at end of long rest. Ability resets at sundown, cast as a 5th level spell.
   4.	Raise Dead, ends the tier 4 hit point drain effect and resets the power level to tier 1.

Only one tier can be increased per day. During a short or long rest, the user can sacrifice the required 
cost of the next higher tier to increase the power of the appendage. The hit point sacrifice may not be prevented and come from the users normal hit point pool. The tier may be reset to tier 1 at any time, but the hit points do not return until healed or during a rest. The hit point total of the user may not be increased by any means in tiers 2-4. All sources of temporary hit points work as normal in all tiers. Stat bonuses and the hit point drain effect are not cumulative. No spell components are used for the spell effects of the arm.


B) The Golden appendage grants the following abilities (user must not be evil in alignment):
   Tier 1 
   1.	+ 1 to Strength or Wisdom score (max 20)
   2.	Cantrip Shocking Grasp

   Tier 2 - One Inspiration (Unlocks at level 3):
   1.	+ 2 to Strength or Wisdom score (max 20)
   2.	Cantrip Shocking Grasp with a range of 10 foot instead of the normal range

   Tier 3 - Two Inspirations (Unlocks at level 5):
   1.	+3 to Strength or Wisdom score (max 20)
   2.	Cantrip Shocking Grasp with a range of 15 foot instead of the normal range.
   3.	Aura of Protection, +1 AC to self and allies in a 10-foot radius.

   Tier 4 - Three Inspirations (Unlocks at level 8):
   1.	+4 to Strength or Wisdom score (max 22)
   2.	Cantrip Shocking Grasp with a range of 20 feet instead of the normal range.
   3.	Aura of Protection, +2 AC and +1 to saving throws to self and allies in a 15-foot radius.

   Tier 5 - Four Inspirations (Unlocks at level 11):
   1.	+4 to Strength or Wisdom score (max 24)
   2.	Cantrip Shocking Grasp with a range of 30 feet instead of the normal range.
   3.	Aura of Protection, +2 AC and +2 to saving throws to self and allies in a 20-foot radius.
   4.	Heal Spell, drains two inspirations when used. 

Only one tier can be increased per day. When gaining an inspiration, the user may spend the inspiration normally or during a rest (short or long) the user can sacrifice the inspiration to the arm, increasing the power of the appendage to the next higher tier. Stat bonuses are not cumulative, the inspiration sacrifices are cumulative. No spell components are used for the spell effects of the arm.

----------

